# Piano Transcription: Doctor Who Theme.



## Xenol (Sep 17, 2014)

Transcription of Ron Grainer's classic theme for piano.

Heres the audio:

__
https://soundcloud.com/emperor_xenol%2Fdoctor-who-theme-tune-2

Theres sounds like there's a wrong note in this at bar 53, but I can't find whats causing it on the score, so I think it might be a sibelius glitch.

Score
http://www.mediafire.com/view/eszda1asgz827a2/Doctor Who Theme Tune - Full Score.pdf


----------

